# How Much Substrate?



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a 27 gallon long that's 36 x 12½ x 13 and I honestly don't know how many pounds of substrate I need to buy in order to fill the tank to at least two or three inches. Does anyone have an idea of how to figure this out?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

What substrate brand are you trying to get? But for a quick answer, 2x 20lb bag of commercial substrate is more that enough IMO...


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Khanzer. I have turface in my 10 gallon setup and it's proven thus far to be a reliable and cost-effective choice.


----------

